# Book Beanie. . . does anyone have one?



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

If you have one of these, can you tell me if there is a gusset on the bottom on both sides?  (i want to make one. . .for my personal use only--I promise!)


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

It looks like it is a 7" x 9" rectangular sewn together with the beans inside. Then you sit it up with one of the seams facing you. When I get my beans, I'll check it out and see if that is what the Book Beanie is made like. You can order the beans from amazon.com if you want or go to your local craft shop.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If you don't get a response here, maybe you could send a message to these 2 people who reviewed it on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Book-Beanie-Bookstand-Cheerfully-Electronic/product-reviews/B004QW27N6


----------



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I did the two rectangles sewn together and squared off 3 corners (gussets. . .although a typical gusset is a separate structure). I had some of the poly-styrene pellets left over from another project. I think I got them from Hobby Lobby.










I'll get a lot of use out of it!

Sandra


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm wondering how they work with a kindle in a cover.  Has anyone tried??


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

That turned out great!  I like that it doesn't have any "eyes" like the marketed one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You did a great job with that, it looks just like the ones on their web site (minus the eyeballs!).  You should be proud.


----------



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that the eyeballs would be distracting and certainly not necessary.  I almost wish i had thought about trying to match the print along the seam that shows in front, but oh well.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

My kindle is in a cover and I'm hoping to try the one out I bought as a gift when it arrives.

sandrahd - very nice job!


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

That is soooo cool!  Hmmmm....more enabling going on.  This may have to go on my wish list.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The Book Beanie arrived today so I will test it out tonigt.  Preliminary test using it on a suface with the Kindle in an Oberon was a success.  It held it just fine.

It is cute with the little eyes but I don't think you will see them when reading.  I could do without them though but don't mind them.

The BB itself was smaller and lighter weight than I was expecting.  It seems cheaply made so I bet that the one Sandrahd made and Alice is working on will be better quality.  Doesn't seem like many styrofoam pellets in there.  Functionality is still key and I will post on that and more details after testing it out.

More info to follow...............


----------



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

I think the $20 price tag was a bit high for what it is, but I'm thrifty like that when I can make it just as easy .  Even if I had gone to buy materials to make it at non-wholesale prices, it would have cost me less than $5 to make.  

I filled my bag about 2/3 of the way full with the teeny-tiny polystyrene beads.  I think you have to leave some space, so they can move around in order to make space for the pouch for the kindle.

Sandra


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

sandrahd said:


> I think the $20 price tag was a bit high for what it is, but I'm thrifty like that when I can make it just as easy . Even if I had gone to buy materials to make it at non-wholesale prices, it would have cost me less than $5 to make.
> 
> I filled my bag about 2/3 of the way full with the teeny-tiny polystyrene beads. I think you have to leave some space, so they can move around in order to make space for the pouch for the kindle.
> 
> Sandra


What size did you cut the fabric? I think the one you made looks a little bigger than the BB. It worked fine but I think it could have been a little bigger for a regular book or ereader in a cover. It only weighs aout 1.5 ounces.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

that is very nice


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't help but feel that there needs to be an included caption of "OM NOM NOM" next to one of the beanies.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I bet a velvet or velour fabric would look quite nice.


----------



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

I cut 2 pieces 12 X 14 inches and used a 1/2-inch seam allowance.  The website says that the BB measures 9 X 7 X 1.75 and I miscalculated, so mine is a bit bigger by about 2 inches each direction.

Sandra


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

sandrahd said:


> I cut 2 pieces 12 X 14 inches and used a 1/2-inch seam allowance. The website says that the BB measures 9 X 7 X 1.75 and I miscalculated, so mine is a bit bigger by about 2 inches each direction.
> 
> Sandra


That was probably a good mistake. The size looks perfect for your Kindle. The BB I bought works OK but my thought was that a little bigger would be better.


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

maries said:


> That was probably a good mistake. The size looks perfect for your Kindle. The BB I bought works OK but my thought was that a little bigger would be better.


I second t







his. It actually looks perfect!


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

I love this, you did a great job.  So to make one I just sew 2 12X14 pcs of cloth together in a rectangle and fill 2/3 full of beads, that's it?  Seems too easy, lol.  I think I would really get a lot of use out of this, especially while laying in bed on my side, right now I always worry that I will fall asleep and my Kindle will fall off the bed on the floor.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

albianne said:


> I love this, you did a great job. So to make one I just sew 2 12X14 pcs of cloth together in a rectangle and fill 2/3 full of beads, that's it? Seems too easy, lol. I think I would really get a lot of use out of this, especially while laying in bed on my side, right now I always worry that I will fall asleep and my Kindle will fall off the bed on the floor.


I'm thinking you have to put a gusset on the "front" side, that's what forms the flat part in the front. A gusset is really very easy to do, Google it if you aren't sure.


----------



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

Take two pieces of fabric that are 12 inches X 14 inches and sew them right sides together leaving an opening along one edge to fill.  The top corner where your loop will go will stay as sewn, but you will do a gusset on the 3 other corners.  Fill and close the opening.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I made a little trip to Joann's this morning. They have their quilting quarters on sale for 50% off. (I think they are 18" x 21" or something like that.)  Originally $1.99 each. I bought two each of three different designs, so a total of six quarters for $6. I looked all over for those darn poly beads and finally had to ask someone. I actually had been in the right place, but the eyes on my shins didn't see them. LOL A 2-lb bag was $6.99. (And since I wasn't really sure how much I'd need, I bought two bags.)  Even the thread was on sale!!  Now, if I'd have been thinking, I would have brought my smart phone with me to use their coupon app, but alas, I didn't.  (Dang, I could have saved 40% on one bag.)  My plan is to make three of these. One for my bedroom, one for the living room, and one for my dad.   Now to try out my rusty sewing. Thank goodness this isn't too complicated. (I hope.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmm... Okay, I've sewn my first one. After putting in one 2-lb bag, which only seems to be about 1/3 of the beanie.... *Sandra, how much does yours weigh?  * I'm starting to think that I should have just used dry beans. (BTW, I cut my rectangles down to 12" x 14".) I'm one of those measure once, cut twice kind of people, so I'm actually quite amazed at how well this is going.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah.. I think my gussets aren't wide enough. (That sounds bad, doesn't it? LOL)  I was reading on a website about gussets and they mentioned the standard gusset is 2".  I measured down from the corner 2".  I'll try to figure this out more on Sunday.  It's kind of fun to experiment.


----------



## sandrahd (May 18, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hmmmm... Okay, I've sewn my first one. After putting in one 2-lb bag, which only seems to be about 1/3 of the beanie.... *Sandra, how much does yours weigh?  * I'm starting to think that I should have just used dry beans. (BTW, I cut my rectangles down to 12" x 14".) I'm one of those measure once, cut twice kind of people, so I'm actually quite amazed at how well this is going.


Mine actually weighs very very little. . .I'd say less than a pound. There are 2 types of poly pellets: the hard ones used in dolls and soft ones that are polystyrene and look like styrofoam. I used the soft ones.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

sandrahd said:


> Mine actually weighs very very little. . .I'd say less than a pound. There are 2 types of poly pellets: the hard ones used in dolls and soft ones that are polystyrene and look like styrofoam. I used the soft ones.


Ah.... LOL Yep, that would certainly make a difference.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

You guys are so clever!


----------



## chay (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandrahd, this is just what I'm looking for only I want to make one that would hold books.  Is the one you made at 12 x 14 big enough to hold a paperback or medium sized hardback?  Also, what is the width of your gussets?  I'm heading to Joanns for pellets.  Thanks!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

chay said:


> Sandrahd, this is just what I'm looking for only I want to make one that would hold books. Is the one you made at 12 x 14 big enough to hold a paperback or medium sized hardback? Also, what is the width of your gussets? I'm heading to Joanns for pellets. Thanks!


Alice makes these - see The Coyl Cushion thread. Besides the supply costs to make one, people that have tried mentioned the pellets go everywhere. Alice does an awesome job and reasonably priced.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

sandrahd said:


> Thanks, I did the two rectangles sewn together and squared off 3 corners (gussets. . .although a typical gusset is a separate structure). I had some of the poly-styrene pellets left over from another project. I think I got them from Hobby Lobby.
> 
> I'll get a lot of use out of it!
> 
> Sandra


I just looked them up an amazon and yes, HELL of a lot better than the ones on amazon. Great job!


----------



## twistedsister (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi everyone.  I am sooo very new to this.
I have been playing around with sizes of "bean resting"  (our name for the bean holers for the kindle and things). My daughter came up with it.
Anyway  i found the 7" x 9" was a little small so am going to try a 9" x 11"  and if you square off the 3 corners ( that dont have the little loop)  about 2" - 2 1/4"  it sits fine. 
I put the foam beads in a bucket and use a funns i made from a 3ltr milk bottle and a 1cup measure all is good when filling them.            JUST DONT SIT UNER A CEILING FAN  
I also made a little one for a phone holder and a bigger one for my tablet  works a treat.
Hope this info helps ad good luck with the sewing it i fun.    ;-)


----------

